# Which country is better



## jhinxcastro (Apr 18, 2009)

HI,..to all...Need your advice please..

I am planning to move in either Canada or UK, got my relatives in both countries. But I cant decide which country should I prefer.

Which is better..,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jhinxcastro said:


> HI,..to all...Need your advice please..
> 
> I am planning to move in either Canada or UK, got my relatives in both countries. But I cant decide which country should I prefer.
> 
> Which is better..,


What kind of relatives do you have in Canada? What do you do for a living? What research have you done about emigrating to Canada?


----------



## jhinxcastro (Apr 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> What kind of relatives do you have in Canada? What do you do for a living? What research have you done about emigrating to Canada?


 got my aunt in there whos now a citizen, and can give me sponsorship., according to her.But we dont know how long will it take for processing. 

I am actually currently working here in Dubai as a secretary,. which according to some people,as I was adviced it is easier to cross country in Canada if youre in other country than in Philippines.


I am only 23 yrs. old a , Bachelor graduate of Computer Science ., got only 2 yrs. work experience..so you sees cant pass the points based assesment under skilled worker visa..though I could get a chance if I have employer sponsorship..


Same with Uk got my aunt, but they said its harder to move in UK than in Canada..


----------



## laddo (Apr 20, 2009)

jhinxcastro said:


> HI,..to all...Need your advice please..
> 
> I am planning to move in either Canada or UK, got my relatives in both countries. But I cant decide which country should I prefer.
> 
> Which is better..,


It is definatly harder to move to the UK. My wife is from Montreal, we live in England, I was born in England, never left. We have an English daughter. 
It has taken a few years and has cost approx £2000 to get my wife citizenship.
Canada is easy because she just sponsors me and off we go.

I think that there is a lot of debate to be had ove the standard of living between each.
The UK is a great county with a lot going for it but if you earn an average wage then you will struggle to get by. In Canada lower earners have a better standard of living.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jhinxcastro said:


> got my aunt in there whos now a citizen, and can give me sponsorship., according to her.But we dont know how long will it take for processing.
> 
> I am actually currently working here in Dubai as a secretary,. which according to some people,as I was adviced it is easier to cross country in Canada if youre in other country than in Philippines.
> 
> ...


Given your age your aunt will not be allowed to sponsor your entry into Canada. Your only way is by en employer sponsorship or applying and going through the process which will take anywhere from 5-7 years.


----------

